# z31 question



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm wanting to buy a 300zx. I just can't decide what I want. I leaning towards a turboed z31 cause I just think it looks better on the outside. The z32 does look better on the inside though. But for z 31 can people just list some of the things that did or can do to their z31 turbo to make it faster without changing the engine? How much horse power do you get and such? Anything would be great.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

TURBO FAQ: MODIFYING A SERIES I 300ZX TURBO FOR SPEED


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought these cars turbo stock was about 200 or something. And the stock without a turbo had about 165. The link said the turbo stock has 170 lol.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Also Ill go ahead and ask. The car I'm looking at is an 85. It is red on the outside and gray on the inside with fabric seats. I test drove one before but it had leather seats and was better on the interior. What colors did they make the interior? If I were to get this car I would want to change everything to leather. I'm used to driving a 91 corolla. All fabric and boring and knows nothing of speed. So I want to move as far away from what I'm used to.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Apperently the concept of flywheel vs rear wheel HP eludes you? 200 flywheel HP is about 170 rear wheel HP.

"change everything to leather". Hmmm.. What do you mean by that? The only things that are leather are the seats and the inserts in the door panels. Both of which are easily changed. But finding a 25 year old Z31 with good leather that's being parted out is rare and going to be expensive.

I highly recommend you read more of the pages on z31.com. Particularly the wiki.
start [Z31.com]

Answers many of the questions you may have.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

1987 Nissan 300ZX GS 2+2, $2,500 - Cars.com



In the first link is the car I test drove. It was very fun! The only reason I didn't get it is because it had rust in the trunk under the carpet. If you look at the interior, it looks nice. Very nice. But the driver side window didn't roll down(not good for me since this car is 50 miles away and I'd have to drive with the window up like that.) And not to mention the car just absoutly died on me during the test drive. 

1985 Nissan 300ZX, Used Cars For Sale - Carsforsale.com


This is what I was thinking of getting. It just got lowered by about 500$. The interior just doesnt look as nice. But personally the idea is to get the car, a car, any car, as long as it doesn't have rust. Unlike the last one, this one is turbo charged. And has 20000 less miles and 600$ cheaper. I can always slap paint on the primed spot.

And I haven't studied up on rear wheel horsepower. Never heard of it lol. Never owned a rear wheel drive car so its just never come across me. I'm sorry.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you want a turbo, it makes a lot more sense to get a turbo Z than to try and later convert a n/a Z. These cars were a bit heavy and the n/a's area bit of a "slug." In either case, I would recommend having an independant shop or a good mechanic look at any car before you buy it. These cars were very reliable for a sports car in their day, but they can take a toll on your wallet when it comes to parts and repairs!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

eishiba said:


> And I haven't studied up on rear wheel horsepower. Never heard of it lol. Never owned a rear wheel drive car so its just never come across me. I'm sorry.


No different of a concept than front wheel horsepower of a FWD car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Horsepower is usually measured either at the flywheel or at the rear wheels. Back in the '60's, engine horsepower was measured at the flywheel, which is roughly 20-25% higher than what the horsepower measured at the wheels will be. Today's vehicles horsepower ratings are measured at the wheels, which takes in the loss of power through the driveline.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Horsepower is usually measured either at the flywheel or at the rear wheels. Back in the '60's, engine horsepower was measured at the flywheel, which is roughly 20-25% higher than what the horsepower measured at the wheels will be. Today's vehicles horsepower ratings are measured at the wheels, which takes in the loss of power through the driveline.


NO THEY ARE NOT!!!! Every brochure and factory rating is still done at the flywheel. And they're always rated without any accessories attached (power steering pump, alternator, fans, etc).

Vehicles have NEVER been rated at the wheels. It has ALWAYS been rated at the flywheel.

Typical drivetrain loss of a manual Z31 is 12 to 15%. Autos are slightly higher, but still less than 20%.

Examples:
Stock Z31 NA rated = 160hp. My dynoed stock Z31 NA spun the rollers at 140hp.
Stock Z31 T rated = 200hp. His dynoed stock Z31 T spun the rollers at 170hp.

Do the math.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

*watches electricity fly back and forth, then pokes my head out cautiously* 
I didn't know thats how horsepower was rated. Now I have learned something useful. Thank you.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

I am not very partial to one over the other at the moment when it comes to the 80's 300zx compared to the 90's 300zx, however, if you want the most power stock, that would be found in the 90's models with the Dual OHC Twin Turbo engine (VG30DETT) which is listed at 280 HP.

If you like the Z31 body style more than the Z32, you can always be adventures and swap the original engine for the VG30DETT. It will take modifications as it doesn't directly fit, however it didn't take much in some videos I saw it being done in. A project that I would like to undertake some day


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

